# BB/Kajak Fänge 2013



## shad (25. März 2013)

Moin Leute,

war schon einmal jemand los? Haut rein...

Gruß,
    shad


----------



## dreampike (25. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Hallo, 

wir waren vorletzte Woche in  Irland  beim Hechtfischen (mit aus heutiger Sicht vergleichsweise warmen Temperaturen von -5 bis +4 Grad). Aus meiner Fliegenrute wurde unfreiwilligerweise Fischen mit Bibbersitze, die Gewässer hatten teilweise Eisrand und die BBs waren sofort steif gefroren, wenn wir sie aus dem Wasser raus hatten. Zum Glück war der Nordost-Wind sehr moderat und wir konnten jeden Tag komplett auf dem Wasser verbringen (wobei die Füße schon sehr sehr kalt wurden...). 
Einige Hechte ließen sich auch blicken, zwar nicht die ganz Großen diesmal, aber wir blieben keinen Tag Schneider und ab und zu blitzte sogar die Sonne durch die Schneeschauer und zauberte reizvolle Lichtreflexe in die Eiskristalle auf meiner Schnurablage...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## shad (26. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,

dann habt ihr ja ein paar schöne Tage, in Irland! Und wenn auch noch ein paar Fische kleben geblieben sind... 

Warst Du denn auch schon mal auf die Ostsee raus, dieses Jahr?

Wir sind Mitte April für 1 Woche auf Fehmarn, aber so langsam mache ich mir ein paar Gedanken, wegen der Wassertemperatur. Hat da irgend jemand Erfahrung, ob bei diesen Wassertemperaturen etwas geht, mit dem BB?
Oder stehen die Dorsche dann wohl noch zu tief?
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar,

Gruß,
      shad


----------



## todes.timo (26. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Mitte April, müsste passen bei 4-5m Mefo auf Blinker (More Silda,EitzFly...) und ab 8m Dorsch (Snaps schwarz/Rot, Blinker Blau silber)


----------



## shad (26. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ja, wollen wir das Beste hoffen. So ne Mefo wäre mal was Tolles, habe ich vom BB noch nie gefangen, obwohl wir fast nur "blinkern". Bislang nur Dorsche.
Sollte man den Blinker vielleicht für Mefo`s schneller führen und nicht in Grundnähe???

Gruß,
      shad


----------



## GuidoOo (27. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Sehr richtig. Eher im oberen Teil der Wassersäule


----------



## todes.timo (27. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

bei ner WT von 4-5m lass ich nen 17g Blinker ca. 7sec. absacken


----------



## shad (27. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Bei einer Tiefe von 4-5m 7 sek absacken lassen? Da fischt du aber auch in Grundnähe, würde ich sagen...!
Führst Du den Blinker dann eher zügig, oder langsam?


----------



## todes.timo (28. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

um so kälter es wird um so tiefer musst du und um so langsamer musst du führen.
schnell fischen tue ichnur wenn es a...glatt ist oder wenn ich mit "Stöckchen" fische, ansonsten eher ruhig mit ein paar Spinstops oder ein wenig twitchen.


----------



## kaschie (29. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Heute morgen 07.30 - 10.00 Uhr mit Angelkajak Neustädter Bucht (Klinikum). Gummifisch rot-schwarz und weiß-blau. Leider nichts.

Gruß Kaschi


----------



## shad (29. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Hallo kaschie, wie tief hast Du denn gefischt?

Gruß,
    shad


----------



## kaschie (29. März 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Da der Wind zugenommen hat war ich nicht so weit draußen. Ich denke die Wassertiefe lag zwischen 3 und 6 Meter. 

Gruß
Kaschi


----------



## Hitschie (11. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Hallo Leute,
hab es heut mal gewagt und hab mich in die noch kalte Ostsee gesetzt.
Wieder erwarten hab ich sogar was gefangen|stolz:

4 Dorsche ingesammt. Einer 65, 2x55 ,2x50cm und fett wie sonst was .
Hatten gut gefressen,unter anderem eine :Aalmutter,Wittling,Sandaale,Garnelen und wie immer Krabben.
Standen so bei 4m Wassertiefe und weit draussen.
Gut eingepackt konnte man es doch gut aushalten.
War gut 4 Std. im Wasser,nur der Wind wurde zum Mittag sehr ungemütlich.

Als dann hoffen wir auf gutes Angel-Wetter.

Gruß 

Hitschie


----------



## Perch-Noob (12. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Petrie Hitschie!

War vorgestern mal los mein Bekannter war heiß wie Frittenfett, seine erste Bellytour zu starten.
Gefangen wurden die derzeit geschonten Hechte & ein Barschling.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Warum gibt es eigentlich in den Binnengewässer von Meck-Pom keine Schonzeiten für Hecht Zander ?
Oder hat man die Gewässer ausgepumpt und alle Fische gezählt ?


----------



## Silvio.i (12. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



andreasp schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich in den Binnengewässer von Meck-Pom keine Schonzeiten für Hecht Zander ?
> Oder hat man die Gewässer ausgepumpt und alle Fische gezählt ?


 
Du suchst nicht wirklich eine Logik hinter der Arbeit von politikern, oder? :q


----------



## Perch-Noob (14. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Heute, erster Zetti-Versuch mit der Baitcast.
Dritter Wurf & treffer, ca. 45er ziemlich fett, durfte auch sofort wieder schwimmen.
Noch 3 Stunden weiter gepaddelt & nicht´s ging mehr.
Vielleicht war´s noch etwas zu kalt heut.#c


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (17. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen in die bellyrunde...kleiner bericht von heute morgen.um 6uhr hoch und halb 7 mit dem belly raus.ein wenig gepaddelt 5.wurf und bäm...  ne 70er meerforelle ist auf nem rot-schwarzen snaps eingestiegen.15 min gekämpft und dann lag sie vor mir.dafür alleine hat es sich schon gelohnt aufzustehen.3,5kg hat sie gehabt.ich weiter gepaddelt,dann auf gummi gewechselt.und da waren sie auch schon,die ersten dorsche.habe 6 stück gefangen und zehn in etwa sind wieder ab.  geil....habe dan in etwa noch ne 70er beim zurückfahren verloren...war das schön    und morgen vielleicht nochmal...es schön wieder zu hause zu sein....bis morgen und haut was raus.


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> moinsen in die bellyrunde...kleiner bericht von heute morgen.um 6uhr hoch und halb 7 mit dem belly raus.ein wenig gepaddelt 5.wurf und bäm...  ne 70er meerforelle ist auf nem rot-schwarzen snaps eingestiegen.15 min gekämpft und dann lag sie vor mir.dafür alleine hat es sich schon gelohnt aufzustehen.3,5kg hat sie gehabt.ich weiter gepaddelt,dann auf gummi gewechselt.und da waren sie auch schon,die ersten dorsche.habe 6 stück gefangen und zehn in etwa sind wieder ab.  geil....habe dan in etwa noch ne 70er beim zurückfahren verloren...war das schön    und morgen vielleicht nochmal...es schön wieder zu hause zu sein....bis morgen und haut was raus.



Na dann mal ein dickes *Petri Heil* zu der tollen Mefo! #6
Natürlich auch zu den Dorschen! #6

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Du suchst nicht wirklich eine Logik hinter der Arbeit von politikern, oder? :q



Die Antwort liegt nicht bei den politikern, sondern an den zum Teil sehr guten Fischbeständen, gepaart mit einem vernünftigen "Fisch- und Besatzmanagement"! #6
Zur Zeit beschränkt sich die Aufhebung der Schonzeit bei Hechten meiner Meinung nach |rolleyes nur auf die Gewässer, die die Fischereigenossenschaft Waren-Müritz - Plau bewirtschaftet! 

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Perch-Noob (17. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Achso: Falls nächste Woche jemand zwischen Greifswald & Wismar nen Bellyangriff starten will & nicht allein los möchte, einfach PN an mich .
Hab unverhofft Urlaub bekommen.

Lepi


----------



## mathei (17. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



andreasp schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich in den Binnengewässer von Meck-Pom keine Schonzeiten für Hecht Zander ?
> Oder hat man die Gewässer ausgepumpt und alle Fische gezählt ?


das betrifft nur einige seen. dort ist der hechtbestand zu groß. das sagt kein politiker, sondern der fischer. denke der wird es am besten wissen.
keine schonzeit für den zander ist mir nicht bekannt. klär mich mal auf.

wathose. petri zur 70er. #h


----------



## Smallmouth (18. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

So nun mal wieder ne Fangmeldung :

Gestern ,  17:00 bis 21:00 Uhr
Dahme Riff  
Ententeich , später 3 aus SSW 
4 x 5o - 55 cm   bis 20:00 Uhr 
dann kamen die Nemos in Massen , alles so um die 40 cm 
teilweise Doubletten auf GuFi und Springerfliege .

Auch die Uferangler hatten Ihren Spaß mit den Nemos 

Also Dorsch ist da nur die Größen lassen noch hoffen .


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ich habe heute morgen auch mein BB gewässert. Bin um 06:45 Uhr in Steinbeck angekommen. Wind wehte mäßig aus S. Eigentlich sagten die Wetterfrösche bedeckten Himmel voraus, aber Klärchen grinste mich schon an. 
Um 07: 15 Uhr war ich dann auf dem Wasser. Nach gut 10 Minuten, ich war etwa an der 4 m Kante, verzeichnete ich einen Zupfer an meinem rot-schwarzen Snaps. Kurz sacken lassen und ankurbel. Wieder ein Zupfer. Also das gleiche Spiel noch einmal. Nicht! Also kurbelte ich den Köder weiter ein. Etwa 5-7 m vor mir schlug es in der Rute ein und die Mefo schraubte sich aus dem Wasser. Wow was ein Fisch! |bigeyes Aber eine Flucht gab es nicht, denn der Haken saß nicht mehr im Maul! :c
Nicht schon wieder, dachte ich mir. Aber Fisch war ja da. Also zielstrebig weiter den Köder durch die Fluten ziehen. Nach einer Stunde dann wieder ein Ruck in der Rute. Wildes Kopfschütteln folgte. Gewicht war auch da. Voller Vorfreude erwartete ich die Mefo. Aber nichts da Mefe. Ein Dorsch. Der Kleine hatte sich richtig ins Zeug gelegt. Das Messen ergab 39 cm. Der Bann war gebrochen. Jetzt konnten die Fische kommen. :q
Aber denkste! 
Der Wind drehte auf W und erreichte die 5 bf. Ich habe mich dan bei 3 m  verankert und noch weiter mein Glück versucht. Gegen 12:00 Uhr brach ich das Unterfangen ab, da die Wellen einfach zu hoch wurden. Das Leben hat Vorrang!!! #6

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## Perch-Noob (19. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Der Wind drehte auf W und erreichte die 5 bf. Ich habe mich dan bei 3 m  verankert und noch weiter mein Glück versucht. Gegen 12:00 Uhr brach ich das Unterfangen ab, da die Wellen einfach zu hoch wurden. Das Leben hat Vorrang!!! #6
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   |wavey:



War denke ich auch die beste Entscheidung, denn die Ostsee ist ja letztlich kein Ententeich.#6


----------



## shad (19. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin, moin,

hier mein kleiner Bericht, zu unserer BB-Woche vom 11.04.13 - 18.04.13 auf Fehmarn:

Donnerstag, 11.04.13: 
Um die Mittagszeit in Heiligenhafen angekommen, schnell noch die Angelpapiere besorgt und im Angelladen geschnackt, was denn z. Zt. so geht. Wie bereits befürchtet, wurde uns berichtet, das der Dorsch noch sehr tief stehen soll (ca. 30m) und das vereinzelt an der Westküste Fehmarns Forellen gefangen werden. Diesen Tag beschlossen wir, von Wallnau aus für 2h in die Dämmerung herein zu fischen, auf Mefos. Mit 4 Bellyboaten keinen Biss etc. verzeichnet. #d Aber ein Angelkollege konnte uns einen schönen Silberbarren von über 60cm vorzeigen!!!

Freitag, 12.04.13:
Es besuchten uns noch 2 Kollegen, die ein kleines Boot mitbrachten, wo wir uns erhofften, auf 30m Angeltiefe fahren zu können. In Puttgarden geslippt, ca. 1km nordwärts rausgefahren und dann gemerkt, das dieses Boot zum Fischen mit 5 Personen völlig ungeeignet war, wegen Platzmangels... |uhoh: Abends nochmal nach Wallnau, um vom Strand aus auf Mefo zu fischen - keinen Kontakt bekommen.

Sonnabend, 13.04.13:
Auf Fehmarn einen kleinen Angelkutter gemietet, damit nach Tonne 8 zu den Wracks gefahren. Mit 5 Personen 17 Dorsche erbeutet!

Sonntag, 14.04.13:
Wieder mit dem Kutter zu den Wracks, mit 4 Personen 20 Dorsche! Abends noch einmal am Staberhuk geblinkert - keinen Kontakt bekommen!

Montag, 15.04.13:
Morgends konnten wir wegen des starken Windes leider nicht mit dem BB fischen, also plümperten wir uns ein paar Wattwürmer, was wirklich sehr lustig war.:m Abends hatte der Wind abgenommen und wir trauten uns endlich wieder mit dem BB raus. Es ging um 18 Uhr von Presen aus los. Wir bekamen auf ca. 6m Tiefe die ersten Bisse. Gefischt wurde bis 20Uhr, Ergebnis: Mit 3 Mann 17 gute Dorsche!!! Juchu, endlich rappelte es auch im Flachen!!!!#6

Dienstag, 16.04.13:
Um die Mittagszeit vom Campingplatz Klausdorf los. Mit 2 Mann mit dem BB 30 Dorsche bis zum Abend. Die Dorsche hatten im Schnitt 50cm, was wir schon recht ordentlich fanden...!

Mittwoch, 17.04.13:
Um die Mittagszeit vom Campingplatz Klausdorf mit 3 BB los. Gefischt haben wir bis 20 Uhr. Ein absoluter Hammertag!!! Kaum Wind uns was für herrliche Dorsche!!! Am Anfang haben wir noch 45er mitgenommen, zum Schluss nur noch ü50!!! Sehr viele ü60 und ein Paar sogar ü70!!! Hammermäßig!! Wir fingen diesen Tag 68 schöne Dorsche! Zum Abend hin, fingen wir sie in nur 2-3m Tiefe. Sehr viele Nemos zum Abend hin...!
Leider ging die Woche wieder viel zu schnell rum, aber eines steht fest: Wir werden wiederkommen und sind mittlerweile alle BB-fans geworden!!

Gruß,
    shad


----------



## shad (19. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

fette beute#6


----------



## Welshunter (19. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Geile Fänge Jungs!! Wie sieht's denn aus? Nur auf wattis oder auch Blech und Gummi?


----------



## Matrix (19. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

@Shad
Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder,
ich hoffe ich komm jetzt die Tage auch noch mal los|wavey:


----------



## shad (19. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Wir haben überwiegend auf Gummi gefangen. Die wattis hat nur ein Kollege "verangelt" und hat darauf - meine ich zumindest - nur 2 Dorsche gehabt. Auf Blinker und Wobbler hatte ich 2 Aussteiger...


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Auch von mir Petri! Schöne Dorschstrecke!


----------



## Perch-Noob (20. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Dickes Petri shad.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Super shad !!! das muss ja richtig gefetzt haben, solche schönen Dorsche vom BellyBoat und dann so flach....verrückte Viecher !!!

Gruß


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (22. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen in die runde...war heute mal mit dem belly draußen,und wat soll ich dazu sagen???es hat geknallt,sodas meine arme immer noch schmerzen.reine angelzeit war von 14-17uhr.tiefe ca.5-7m.und alles auf gummi  so nun...angekommen da,wo ich wollte...gummi rein und bäm.und das in einer tour.welle kam von links und die unterströmung von rechts.da blieb man fast auf einer stelle.am ende waren es 34dorsche.größe lag bei 45-65cm.die ich gefangen habe...morgen mach ich mal pause    dat war mal nen geiler törn in der kurzen zeit .reingehauen....


----------



## mathei (22. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

mensch olaf. da hast aber abgeräumt. petri. schön zu hören, das die dorsche endlich aus dem tiefen raus sind.


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> moinsen in die runde...war heute mal mit dem belly draußen,und wat soll ich dazu sagen???es hat geknallt,sodas meine arme immer noch schmerzen.reine angelzeit war von 14-17uhr.tiefe ca.5-7m.und alles auf gummi  so nun...angekommen da,wo ich wollte...gummi rein und bäm.und das in einer tour.welle kam von links und die unterströmung von rechts.da blieb man fast auf einer stelle.am ende waren es 34dorsche.größe lag bei 45-65cm.die ich gefangen habe...morgen mach ich mal pause    dat war mal nen geiler törn in der kurzen zeit .reingehauen....



Sauber, Petri.

Donnerstag werd ich auch mal bei euch das Belly wässern.


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. April 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> moinsen in die runde...war heute mal mit dem belly draußen,und wat soll ich dazu sagen???es hat geknallt,sodas meine arme immer noch schmerzen.reine angelzeit war von 14-17uhr.tiefe ca.5-7m.und alles auf gummi  so nun...angekommen da,wo ich wollte...gummi rein und bäm.und das in einer tour.welle kam von links und die unterströmung von rechts.da blieb man fast auf einer stelle.am ende waren es 34dorsche.größe lag bei 45-65cm.die ich gefangen habe...morgen mach ich mal pause    dat war mal nen geiler törn in der kurzen zeit .reingehauen....



Hallo Olaf, #h

auch von mir ein kräftiges *PETRI* zu dem tollen Erlebnis! :m
Ich melde mich morgen gegen abend mal.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Bellyangler (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moinsen!
Hier mal `ne Wiederbelebung des BB Freds, schreibt ja keiner mehr!!!
War heute von 10.00 - 14.00 Uhr in WH unterwegs.
Wind: Ost 2-3
Fänge: 10 Dorsche, 6 Ü55 durften mit
Als ich anfing, paddelten gerade 4 BBs wieder an Land. Ob die was am Galgen hatten, konnte ich nicht sehen.
Bei mir leider nur vereinzelt Bisse, auch die Schlepper hatten nicht viel in der Kiste. Aber als Frühjahrsauftakt war´s OK.
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## Perch-Noob (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Post Nr. 4

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263307

#h


----------



## angler84581 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ein Hallo an die Bellyfischer,

Mit welchem Gummifisch fangt ihr die Dorsche vom Belly? Und wie wird dieser geführt? 

LG Benny


----------



## Perch-Noob (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



angler84581 schrieb:


> Ein Hallo an die Bellyfischer,
> 
> Mit welchem Gummifisch fangt ihr die Dorsche vom Belly? Und wie wird dieser geführt?
> 
> LG Benny


 
Kopyto in orange/schwarz, schwarz, Motoroil/glitter in 2,5er bzw 3er Größe, ist günstig und fängt. 
Köpfchen so ab 14g je nach Strömung & Rutenssensibilität.
Führung jiggen oder faulenzen je nach Lust & Laune.

#h


----------



## basstid (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

gelb ist auch nicht schlecht - weiß schon. hohe sprünge sind mmn besser als gefaulenzte.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen...kurzer bericht von heute morgen...angelzeit von 6-8uhr,rausgefahren und anker geworfen...und los gings  so in etwa an die 20dorsche.ein 72er und 71er war auch dabei.5(60er) und der rest so von 45-50.so bis denne und reingehauen


----------



## Perch-Noob (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> moinsen...kurzer bericht von heute morgen...angelzeit von 6-8uhr,rausgefahren und anker geworfen...und los gings  so in etwa an die 20dorsche.ein 72er und 71er war auch dabei.5(60er) und der rest so von 45-50.so bis denne und reingehauen



Petri Keule  & viel Spass auf Arbeit.

TSCHÜSSEN#h


----------



## Bellyangler (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Jo, dickes Petri auch von mir!
Bei uns lief´s heute vormittag in Dahme leider nicht besonders.
Trotz guter Bedingungen wenig Fischkontakt, und wenn dann nur Lütte.|kopfkrat
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## kalle-wirsch (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Heute für 3 Std.( 12:30 - 15:30) vom Kajak in der Dazendorfer Bucht gefischt.
6 maßige Dorsche konnten mit - keine Nemos, keine Heringe, keine Hornis´s.
Alle auf Hansen Flash 35g. blau/silber, ganz langsam geführt zw. 8-10-m.
Auf Gummifisch ging gar nichts.


----------



## MeFo_83 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

heute mit 4 belly´s ca 80 dorsche verhaftet! Bilder in der "Rostocker Kurve"..
die hälfte schwimmt wieder weil kein platz mehr am galgen oder im boot..:l traumtag!!!


----------



## Perch-Noob (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> heute mit 4 belly´s ca 80 dorsche verhaftet! Bilder in der "Rostocker Kurve"..
> die hälfte schwimmt wieder weil kein platz mehr am galgen oder im boot..:l traumtag!!!


 Geilenz, Petri.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen...mal nen kleinen fangbericht von heute morgen.war heute mit belly draußen.so ca 3 std...  strömung war doll,aber auch nicht übermäßig.habe an die 50 dorsche gefangen...bis 70cm.  manche hatten ganze heringe im schlund.auf der rückfahrt habe ich noch etwa 10 hornis gefangen...  naja...habe gehofft es gibt nochmal silber...ich haue mich jetzt nochmal aufs ohr und werde dann arbeiten  ....so bis denne und reingehauen


----------



## Perch-Noob (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Petri Keule


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Da kannste ja froh sein das du mit der Gummiente nicht untergegangen bist 50 Dorsche|bla:|bla:


----------



## shad (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin, moin,

dickes Petri auch von mir! Wie tief hast Du die Biester denn gefangen?

Gruß,
    shad


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

´Was macht man mit so vielen Dorschen, wenn ich mir mal deine ganzen Fangmeldungen anschaue?


----------



## fischlandmefo (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> moinsen...mal nen kleinen fangbericht von heute morgen.war heute mit belly draußen.so ca 3 std...  strömung war doll,aber auch nicht übermäßig.habe an die 50 dorsche gefangen...bis 70cm.  manche hatten ganze heringe im schlund.auf der rückfahrt habe ich noch etwa 10 hornis gefangen...  naja...habe gehofft es gibt nochmal silber...ich haue mich jetzt nochmal aufs ohr und werde dann arbeiten  ....so bis denne und reingehauen


Petri Olaf!!!! Ab 25. bin ich wieder da dann stechen wir wieder zusammen in See!!! Gruss von Bornholm!#h


----------



## King_Fisher (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

@anfänger97: essen, würde ich mal denken (ist aber nur so ein Tip...)


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

essen?das ist richtig...  habe zwar 50 dorsche gefangen,aber das heißt noch lange nicht,das ich sie alle mitnehme.habe ja auch geschrieben,das sie bis 70cm gewesen sind.da waren auch kleinere mit dabei  habe letztens auch meeerforellen gefangen die wieder relaest habe...ich filetiere sie mir,wohlgemerkt ohne gräten und dann gibts lecker dorsch.. guten hunger.und wer mich kennt,der weiß genau wieviel ich essen kann.sehe zwar nicht so aus,aber vertragen tu ich viel...bis dahin...tschüssen


----------



## mowerpac (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin, 

60 Fische (50 Dorsche + 10 Hornis) in 3h! Also alle 3 min Fisch(+Drill +Landen+Abhaken/Töten/releasen, maschinenmässig). Das is Krass!! Und nen 70er habe ich in der Förde noch nie gefangen. Obwohl ich bisher dachte das ich mich nicht allzu dumm anstelle, muss ich meine Technik wohl nochmal grundsätzlich überdenken...
Das ist echt Welten von dem entfernt was ich persönlich kenne oder bisher gesehen habe! Damit kann man ja Vollprofi werden:g
Aber dickes Petri, hoffe ich kann das irgendwann mal beobachte!


----------



## Bellyangler (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ob nun 50 oder 45...ist doch völlig Wurst.und ja: einen Mini Dorsch kann man in weniger als 3 Minuten drillen, abhaken und in sein nasses Element zurück lassen...

Wir waren heute auch los und hatten zu dritt 12 Stück und eine fette Scholle.lief insgesamt nicht sehr gut.nur vereinzelt bisse...schönes Wochenende noch allen!

Gruß bellyangler


----------



## Perch-Noob (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



mowerpac schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 60 Fische (50 Dorsche + 10 Hornis) in 3h! Also alle 3 min Fisch(+Drill +Landen+Abhaken/Töten/releasen, maschinenmässig). Das is Krass!! Und nen 70er habe ich in der Förde noch nie gefangen. Obwohl ich bisher dachte das ich mich nicht allzu dumm anstelle, muss ich meine Technik wohl nochmal grundsätzlich überdenken...
> Das ist echt Welten von dem entfernt was ich persönlich kenne oder bisher gesehen habe! Damit kann man ja Vollprofi werden:g
> Aber dickes Petri, hoffe ich kann das irgendwann mal beobachte!



Was die Watbüxe schreibt, hat schon seine Richtigkeit! War mittlerweile schon das ein oder andere mal dabei & kann, dies nur bestätigen. Liegt aber auch daran, dass der Typ sein Hausgewässer wie seine Westentasche kennt & weiß worauf seine Zielfische abfahren.

TL


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

das geht schon....habe ja auch nicht mehr werfen müssen.die haben unter dem belly gebissen.da brauchte man viel drillen  meine mitangler,die direkt neben mir gesessen haben,bei denen ist auch so gewesen.werde mich mit solchen fängen und generell was damit zusammen hängt,sehr distanzieren und nix mehr posten.oder gleich meinen avatar löschen....habe sehr viele interessante leute hier kennenlernen dürfen..danke nochmal.werd mich jetzt bis jahresende ersteinmal verabschieden und auch nicht mehr lesen.tschüssen.......


----------



## Perch-Noob (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Hier noch ein Bild von einem ca. 60er um das ganze nicht so unglaubwürdig erscheinen zu lassen.


----------



## Steinbuttt (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> das geht schon....habe ja auch nicht mehr werfen müssen.die haben unter dem belly gebissen.da brauchte man viel drillen  meine mitangler,die direkt neben mir gesessen haben,bei denen ist auch so gewesen.werde mich mit solchen fängen und generell was damit zusammen hängt,sehr distanzieren und nix mehr posten.oder gleich meinen avatar löschen....habe sehr viele interessante leute hier kennenlernen dürfen..danke nochmal.werd mich jetzt bis jahresende ersteinmal verabschieden und auch nicht mehr lesen.tschüssen.......


 
Laß gut sein Olaf, jeder der Dich kennt und schon 2-3 mal mit Dir los war, weiß was Du anglerisch drauf hast und es garnicht nötig hast hier zu übertreiben!:m

Ich freue mich morgen auf das Angeln mit Dir und da sprechen wir dann auch nochmal über den letzten Teil Deines Textes ... nicht ärgern lassen!|supergri

Gruß Heiko


----------



## bgolli (20. Mai 2013)

Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Laß gut sein Olaf, jeder der Dich kennt und schon 2-3 mal mit Dir los war, weiß was Du anglerisch drauf hast und es garnicht nötig hast hier zu übertreiben!:m
> 
> Ich freue mich morgen auf das Angeln mit Dir und da sprechen wir dann auch nochmal über den letzten Teil Deines Textes ... nicht ärgern lassen!|supergri
> 
> Gruß Heiko



Hallo Heiko,
Hallo Olaf,

Das sehe ich auch so! Die, die es sich nicht vorstellen können, haben dann einen guten Tag, wenn sie 5 Fische am Stück fangen! Bei 10 Fischen ist es der beste Tag ihrer Anglerkarriere ... ;-)

Jeder der Olaf kennt und selber schon in nem Schwarm von Dorschen gestanden hat, der kann die Angaben nachvollziehen! Die anderen dürfen noch von solchen Sternstunden träumen - es gibt sie wirklich!

Ich habe auch schon mal in einer Stunde 24 Dorsche gefangen. Der Gummi kam gar nicht bis zum Grund und zum Drillen von nem 55 er reichen dann auch 30 Sekunden! Kurz und schmerzlos aber ganz schön anstrengend!

Ich freue mich schon auf morgen früh, da werden wir die Leos kräftig ärgern!

Mensch Olaf auf dieses Angel- und Beitragsniveau wollen wir uns doch gar nicht begeben ;-)


----------



## mathei (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

na dann petri für morgen jungs. bitte berichten, auch wenn es über 200 fische sind. der nörgler kann froh sein, das olaf kein bild mit dazu. dann hätte es dafür ne karte gegeben.
gruß aus dk


----------



## MeFo_83 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



mowerpac schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> *60 Fische (50 Dorsche + 10 Hornis) in 3h! Also alle 3 min Fisch(+Drill +Landen+Abhaken/Töten/releasen, *maschinenmässig). Das is Krass!! *Und nen 70er habe ich in der Förde noch nie gefangen*. Obwohl ich bisher dachte das ich mich nicht allzu dumm anstelle, *muss ich meine Technik wohl* *nochmal grundsätzlich überdenken...*
> Das ist echt Welten von dem entfernt was ich persönlich kenne oder bisher gesehen habe! Damit kann man ja Vollprofi werden:g
> Aber dickes Petri, hoffe ich kann das irgendwann mal beobachte!


die stopuhr dann aber nicht vergessen...  
70er und noch ein wenig größer gibbet hier häufiger! hab selber schon ein paar exemplare vom belly auf verhaften können, einfach nur herrlich! heute ist in der rostocker gegend wieder nen 77er dorsch vom belly rausgekommen.
und ob es nun an der technik liegen sollte, kann man ja schlecht vom pc aus sagen, aber köder gibts schon ganz spezielle hier die laufen wie bombe  :m
Und dat uns Olaf ein Fischflüsterer ist, weiß hier in der Gegend fast jeder, da muß man nicht erst die Fangberichte aufs kleinste zerpflücken, das weiß man das er ständig am leerfischen ist wo er auftaucht! :m :m :m


----------



## Deichkind (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Um mal ein wenig von dieser Endlosdiskussion bezüglich angeblicher oder echter Fangzahlen abzulenken, hier mal einige Fakten von gestern. 

Habe mich ohne Zeitdruck mal auf den Weg gemacht und bis bis Fehmarn hoch. In Staberhuk dann vom Parkplatz auf dem Fussweg rechts bis zum Riff und dort raus. Null Strömung, null Wind! Sonne! 15 Grad! Ententeich! Fisch stand extrem weit draussen ab 9 m. Dann aber als wenn man auf nem Fischberg sitzt. Egal in welche Richtung ich geworfen habe, egal ob weit oder fast vertikal runter. Fischkontakt ohne Ende. Egal welche Farbe! Und beim reinholen dann noch gierige Alulatten, die meine Shads futtern wollten! Um mich rum ca. 25 Boote (natürlich auch viele deutlich weiter draussen) mit Leuten und vornehmlich einer Sprache, als hätten Sie Spätzle zwischen den Zähnen
Habe dort bei Sonnenschein 4 Stunden gefischt habe ca 25 Dorsche gefangen und 12 ab 55 cm mitgenommen.

Bin dann noch aufm Rückweg nach Dahme um den direkten Vergleich zu haben und eventuell in den Abendstunden noch einiges an Fisch zu fangen. Ergebnis: 5 Fische davon 3 am Band!

Fehmarn ist echt nen anderer Schnack als mein Hausspot!
:m

Das Foto zeigt einen kleinen Zwischenstand!


----------



## basstid (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



mowerpac schrieb:


> Obwohl ich bisher dachte das ich mich nicht allzu dumm anstelle, muss ich meine Technik wohl nochmal grundsätzlich überdenken...


besser ja oder einfach nein.

ich halte die angaben für durchaus realistisch. wenn man einen spot mit beißwilligen fischen gefunden hat, dann ist das auch vom belly möglich. zum viel-fangen gehört dann aber weniger glück als vielmehr die richtige technik und entsprechendes gerät. wer da neidisch ist oder besser gleich den taschenrechner zum beweis fehlender fantasie einschaltet, der sollte seinen fisch besser beim discounter kaufen.
nun lässt es sich wahrlich streiten, ob es immer erstrebenswert ist, viiieeel zu fangen. als ich das erste mal auf dorsche geangelt habe und dabei gleich 3 verhaften konnte, war ich total happy -aber fangtechnisch ahnunglos. mit der zeit kamen dann nach und nach die kniffe. manche stumpf kopiert, manche selbst (zufällig) herausgefunden. 
und nun? mal fang ich 30 - mal 3. am selben strand mit dem selben gerät. eigentlich habe ich nie schlechte laune, wenn ich wieder am ausgangsstrand angelegt habe.
ein wenig verbissener sehe ich das auf dem kutter. da sind dann über 30 leute, die alle von ihrer technik überzeugt sind. viele davon hoffnungslos und schon vor dem ablegen chancenlos - auch trotz jahrelanger erfahrung. solche, die eher mit ihrem tannenbaum aus japanroten jigs 5m weiter nach rechts werfen, als solo 40m weiter nach vorne, wie z.b. der nachbar, der immer wieder nach dem gaff ruft. den tagesgrößten zu fangen ist oft glücklich, die meisten fängt immer der bessere angler. natürlich macht es besonders viel spaß, in der letzten drift nochmal mehr zu fangen als der nachbar am ganzen tag, wenn jemand anderes dann aber noch ein paar mehr in die kiste legt, dann hat man auf dem heimweg doch schön was zu schnacken.


----------



## bgolli (21. Mai 2013)

... heute mal wieder einen schlechten Tag erwischt, konnte leider nur 10 Dorsche zum mitkommen überreden 50-60 cm. Garantiert über 15 weitere Nemos durften noch wachsen! Das ganze heute früh zwischen 4 und 7 Uhr!

Leider keinen Schwarm erwischt so musste man die Dorsche fast einzeln einsammeln! 

Bei de Fangzahl brauche ich mich zum Glück nicht zu rechtfertigen ;-) Beim nächsten Mal wird wieder angegriffen!

Olaf, wünsche dir gute Besserung. Bin nächste Woche ab Mittwoch wieder im Revier! Halt mir nen Platz an deiner Seite frei ;-)


----------



## Perch-Noob (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Olaf, der Kleber ist angekommen|supergri, es kann also bald wieder los gehen.


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Selbstverständlich kann man gut und gerne an einem passenden Tag 50 Dorsche fangen, das ist gar kein Problem. Ich war am Montag an der Küste und hatte innerhalb von drei Stunden bereits locker 25 Stück. Davon gehen dann die größeren mit und die kleinen zurück - wo ist das Problem? Wo Dorschfilet doch sooo lecker ist!


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Petri @ Samsoe-Killer


----------



## Reppi (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

das sind ja schöne Granaten, SK !:m


----------



## bgolli (22. Mai 2013)

Samsoe-Killer schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich kann man gut und gerne an einem passenden Tag 50 Dorsche fangen, das ist gar kein Problem. Ich war am Montag an der Küste und hatte innerhalb von drei Stunden bereits locker 25 Stück. Davon gehen dann die größeren mit und die kleinen zurück - wo ist das Problem? Wo Dorschfilet doch sooo lecker ist!



Petri, das hat Spaß gemacht! Für solche Tage nehmen wir viele Mühen in Kauf ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Petri!

Ihr legt regelmässig schöne Dorschstrecken hin...da kommt man ja auch ins Grübeln ob ein Belly...


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Ihr legt regelmässig schöne Dorschstrecken hin...da kommt man ja auch ins Grübeln ob ein Belly...



Jepp Belly lohnt sich.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

dickes petri...  samsoe-killer.danke für eure zustimmung.aber jetzt wieder zum ursrsprung,wofür der thread eigentlich da ist.    jetzt wird die zeit auch wieder lustig.makrelen,barsch,zander und hecht kommen auch ab morgen wieder dazu....  und belly fahren ist das geilste was es gibt.mal nachts rausfahren und den sternenhimmel anschauen und die ruhe erst....wunderschön...  ps:björn wird mir ab nächste woche was ganz anderes erzählen.haha....haut was raus...und krumme ruten....


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Schön das du Pfeife wieder da bist @ Olaf:m Also ick warte noch uff den neuen Schlauch & kann mir hoffentlich die andere Kiste borgen & dann jeht ett wida uff de otze


----------



## shad (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin!

10 Tage Familienurlaub auf Fehmarn sind vorbei. Ich konnte natürlich wieder irgendwie mein Bellyboat und eine Spinnrute ins Auto schmuggeln. An 3 Tagen konnte ich aufgrund des Windes fischen, von jeweils ca. 19 Uhr - 23 Uhr. Hier die Fakten:

Freitag, 31.05.13
Radarturm, in 5-6m 23Dorsche ü.45cm mitgenommen. Gefangen ca. 70-80 in allen Größen, von 15cm - 50cm.

Mittwoch, 05.06.13
Klausdorf, in 5-6m 17 Dorsche ü.45 cm mitgenommen. Ca. 10 Stück zurück

Donnerstag, 06.06.13
Klausdorf, in 5-6m 23 Dorsche ü.45cm mitgenommen. Ca. 10 Stück zurück.

Gefangen habe ich auf Twister und Gummifische und von 22.00 - 23.00 ca. 50m (!) vom Strand entfernt auf Spöket in Schockfarben!

Ach ja, 2x war ich auch mit der Spinnrute in der Brandung, da gingen mir 2 seltsame Fische an den Haken, ca. 20cm groß. Siehe auf den folgenden Bildern. Könnte es sich da um Seelachse handeln??? Hab ich auf Fehmarn, bzw. vom Ufer noch nie gefangen... 

Gruß,
     shad


----------



## shad (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Hier die Bilder...


----------



## Axtwerfer (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ja, sind Köhler !


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

petri!!! zu der fetten beute....


----------



## magnus12 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Jep, das sind Köhler, vom Pollack zu unterschieden an der weißen geraden Seitenlienie. 
Finde ich interessant dass Du so spät abends so viele gute Dorsche gefangen hast, Petri!
Ich war gestern mit dem Kajak vor Presen und es lief extrem mau, nur Einer zum mitnehmen.   

Gruß

#h


----------



## bombe220488 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

das ist ja interessant...
bevor die Bilder online waren hab ich ja mit Wittlingen gerechnet aber das sieht nicht nach Wittlingen aus.

Tolle Fänge

Gruß


----------



## Smallmouth (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Hatte in Dahme dieses Jahr schon 3 Köhler als Beifang vom Belly auf Springerfliege , einer war so um die 30 cm .


----------



## shad (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ist eigentlich Köhler und Seelachs derselbe Fisch??? ;+


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



shad schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Köhler und Seelachs derselbe Fisch??? ;+



jo isses


----------



## Bellyangler (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin!
War heute auch noch mal früh in Stabersdorf! (5.30-9.00 Uhr)
Hat auch recht flott gebissen-aber überwiegend nur noch kleine Fische! 3 Ü-45er durften mit und dazu ne fette Scholle! 
Auf dem Rückweg leichte Panik-
Mörderströmung und ablandiger Wind- hatte beim Zurückpaddeln ordentlich zu kämpfen!
Gruß Belyangler#h


----------



## shad (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin,

sieht ja ganz danach aus, als wenn die Fische sich so langsam ins Tiefere verkrümeln...!
Hey Bellyangler, wie weit warst Du denn raus?

Gruß,
    shad


----------



## Bellyangler (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin Shad,
ich war "gefühlte" 800m weit draußen, es war wie schon erwähnt nicht einfach wieder an Land zu kommen. Die Beinmuskeln wurden ganz gut beansprucht. 
Sowohl auf Gummmi als auch auf Wattwurm habe ich gefangen, aber die Größe ...#q
Ich denke dass du mit Chance in der Dämmerung noch erfolgreich sein kannst, aber die Wassertemperatur geht langsam rauf (17 Grad!)und ich denke auch dass sich die Dorsche ins Tiefere zurückziehen...
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## MeFo_83 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

wir waren heute von 1.30- 4.30 auf´m wasser aber außer 3 minidorsche ist alles weg hier 
nix zu machen mehr bei dem warmen wasser, und wir waren auch seeehr weit draußen


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (28. August 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

wollen wir mal den törn eröffnen wieder.  war heute abend mal mit dem belly draußen und konnte 16 dorsche fangen..  habe sogar nen schweinswal gesehen.tolles erlebnis ....und irgendwas hat noch geraubt.konnte aber nicht erkennen,was es war...tschüssen und bis die tage


----------



## shad (28. August 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Hallo,

dickes "Petri" von mir! Wo warst Du denn und wie tief hast Du gefangen?

Gruß,
    shad


----------



## mathei (29. August 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

petri zu 16. Schweinswal schön, aber danach meistes kein fisch.


----------



## Perch-Noob (29. August 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



nexave3000 schrieb:


> wollen wir mal den törn eröffnen wieder.  war heute abend mal mit dem belly draußen und konnte 16 dorsche fangen..  habe sogar nen schweinswal gesehen.tolles erlebnis ....und irgendwas hat noch geraubt.konnte aber nicht erkennen,was es war...tschüssen und bis die tage



Hat mich gewundert das du den nicht gedrillt hast alter Makrelen-Cowboy!


----------



## stefansdl (29. August 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Der fängt Dorsche obwohl noch keine da sind...ein kranker Typ:m#6


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (30. August 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

westliche ostsee...war auf ca.7m.trotz des schweinswal habben sie immer noch gebissen  hey lepi...ist dein belly wieder heile???dann weißt ja bescheid


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (4. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen allerseits  wieder an land.hute mal ne runde zu dritt unterwegs gwesen.tom,jan und unsereins.tom mußte früher los.hatte noch ein date mit seiner freundin.  weiß nicht wieviel es bei ihm waren.am ende waren es bei jan ca 25 und bei mir ca 35 dorsche.wobei ich 11 mitgenommen habe  und 10. war erst ein wenig langweilig,aber dann    war sehr schön unter den sternen zu angeln....


----------



## King_Fisher (5. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Petri zu den guten Fängen! Wann war Beißzeit? Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Ihr die Biester "nachts" gefangen habt?
Hört sich ja fast so an, als ob man am WE auch mal nen Versuch starten könnte...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

es war aber abends noch sehr schön, besser als bei den dorschen

ich hatte nur so 10, aber alles kleine unter 50cm...
die besseren kamen dann erst wieder nachts...
die hornis haben aber echt noch spaß gemacht...diese stinkenden, grünen fettlinge|rolleyes


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (9. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen....  gestern abend noch kurz draußen gewesen.habe ca 20 dorsche gefangen,davon 8 mitgenommen.dann kam aber wind auf,und ich bin um ca 21.30uhr rein.unterm sternenhimmel zu angeln ist wunderschön  bloß gestern war keiner...  petri..  bis später...


----------



## rudini (9. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

#6....


----------



## magnus12 (14. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin! 
War Donnerstag nachmittag mit dem Kajak draussen weil ich noch ein paar Würmer übrig hatte. Schwieriges, aber gerade zum Abend hin doch noch erfolgreiches Buttangeln mit ca. 15 Fischen, davon 4 Filetfische 30-40cm zum mitnehmen. Dorsche nur vereinzelt und klein. Alles auf spezielle Jigköpfe mit Wattwurm aus eigener Herstellung.   

Das Wasser war so klar dass ich in 4m Tiefe eine aufgeschreckte 40+cm Flunder sehen konnte. Während ich neulich bei sehr starker Strömung die Fische auf wenigen engen Plätzen konzentriert hatte und dort sofort Bisse auf den Wattwurmjig bekam, war es nun andersherum. Die Fische lagen einzeln verteilt im Sand und zeigten keine Aktivität. Ich musste den Jig langsam driftend Fächerförmig zu den Seiten auswerfen um einzelne Fische anzusprechen. Ein ankernder Sportsfreund aus der Gegend hatte über Stunden keinen einzigen Biss auf seine Wurmruten.   






Gruß

Frank


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (14. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

dickes petri magnus12  war heute auch nochmal los.war das eine suppe.manchmal hat man nicht mal 50m sehen können.etwa 25dorsche konnte ich landen.davon waren 14 gut,bis sehr gut  und als krönnender abschluß ne 54er mefo.  habe ich gefeiert.ach ja 2hornis habe ich noch unterschlagen.habe mefos und dorsche rauben sehen,wat für ein spektakel.wo dann die sonne rauskam,war schluß mit dorsch.....mo gehts nochmal zettis ärgern  bis denne....


----------



## magnus12 (14. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Sauber, Glückwunsch!

Dann sind die Sandaalschwärme wohl langsam wieder in Küstennähe und man kann von Herbstfischerei sprechen. Ich habe die Butt übrigens an der offenen Küste auf 4-5m gefangen, magst Du verraten wo die Dorsche ungefähr standen? und was sind Zettis?

Gruß

#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Sauber, Glückwunsch!
> 
> Dann sind die Sandaalschwärme wohl langsam wieder in Küstennähe und man kann von Herbstfischerei sprechen. Ich habe die Butt übrigens an der offenen Küste auf 4-5m gefangen, magst Du verraten wo die Dorsche ungefähr standen?* und was sind Zettis?*
> 
> ...



zander sind gemeint


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (15. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

ja richtig... dorschwilli 306.  dorsche standen so auf 5-7m.hatte hinter mir nen boot gesehen,aber die hatten nüscht.sobald es wieder gut ist,gehts los...auch nachts.


----------



## Evilcamper (22. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Bin Gestern mit nem Kumpel und SOTs an Fehmarns Ostküste gewesen. Äußerst zähes Angeln. Zusammen nur 8 Dorsche + 1 sehr großen und fetten Horni + 1 kleinen Seelachs (!) Wo kommen die denn plötzlich her. Von Makrelen in der Ostsee hört man ja öfters was, aber von Seelachsen? Oder ist das nicht so ungewöhnlich?


----------



## stefansdl (22. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Gestern das erste mal mit dem Belly auf dem heimischen Gewässer gefahren...5 Hechte gingen gleich bei der ersten Tour ans Band...ein Mords Gaudi...gleich gehts nochmal für 1-2h raus...

Gruß


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

@ Evilcamper, es ist anscheinend ein recht großer Schwarm von Seelachsen in deiner Größe in die Ostsee geraten. Weiter oben im Norden machen die Leute wohl teilweise "die Eimer voll" mit den Dingern.


----------



## Steinbuttt (22. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Gestern das erste mal mit dem Belly auf dem heimischen Gewässer gefahren...5 Hechte gingen gleich bei der ersten Tour ans Band...ein Mords Gaudi...gleich gehts nochmal für 1-2h raus...
> 
> Gruß


 
Dickes Petri Heil, Stefan!#6

Da hast Du das neue Belly Boat ja würdig eingeweiht!

Wir sehen uns Anfang Oktober, bis dann,

Gruß Heiko


----------



## magnus12 (22. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



Evilcamper schrieb:


> Bin Gestern mit nem Kumpel und SOTs an Fehmarns Ostküste gewesen. Äußerst zähes Angeln. Zusammen nur 8 Dorsche + 1 sehr großen und fetten Horni + 1 kleinen Seelachs (!) Wo kommen die denn plötzlich her. Von Makrelen in der Ostsee hört man ja öfters was, aber von Seelachsen? Oder ist das nicht so ungewöhnlich?



Dieses Jahr sind ne Menge unterwegs. Mit Haarjigs erwischt man auch bessere Exemplare. Im Juni hatte ich von Seelachsfängen in Appenrade gehört und bin mit dem Kajak hoch. Hab einen fürs Foto gefangen und dann auf etwas tiefer stehende Dorsche verlegt weil die sehr gut gebissen haben. 
Im August war ich mit der MS Simone draussen und hab die einzigen zwei Seelachse der Tour mit einem Bucktail Beifänger erwischt.


----------



## Schlammtaucher (23. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

@evilcamper

Die sind nichts ungewöhnliches, ich hab schon öfter welche gefangen aber immer nur recht kleine, meißt auch in Appenrade, letztens aber auch in der Flensburger Innenförde. Jeoch immer nur im (Spät)Sommer.


----------



## stefansdl (25. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Hi Freunde des Bellysports...ich war gestern nochmal 2h raus...ein 70er Hecht und 3 Barsche Ü20 waren die Ausbeute...ein guter Fisch ist noch ausgeschlitzt...alle Fische schwimmer mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig wieder...sie sind mir während des Abhakens aus der Hand gerutscht...|rolleyes


----------



## mathei (25. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Hi Freunde des Bellysports...ich war gestern nochmal 2h raus...ein 70er Hecht und 3 Barsche Ü20 waren die Ausbeute...ein guter Fisch ist noch ausgeschlitzt...alle Fische schwimmer mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig wieder...sie sind mir während des Abhakens aus der Hand gerutscht...|rolleyes


wie ungeschickt |supergri|supergri petri #h


----------



## bgolli (25. September 2013)

stefansdl schrieb:


> Hi Freunde des Bellysports...ich war gestern nochmal 2h raus...ein 70er Hecht und 3 Barsche Ü20 waren die Ausbeute...ein guter Fisch ist noch ausgeschlitzt...alle Fische schwimmer mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig wieder...sie sind mir während des Abhakens aus der Hand gerutscht...|rolleyes



... ist es dir schon wieder zu kalt, dass du steife Finger bekommst! Das erinnert mich an die Kuttertour im Januar ;-)


----------



## stefansdl (26. September 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

ja...viel zu kalt..aber eine Kuttertour im Januar ist schwer zu toppen...ich muß mir unbedingt geeignete Handschuhe besorgen

so,jetzt heißt es aber erstmal Daumen drücken das ab dem 3.Oktober mit dem Wetter ein paar Tage bergauf geht und wir mit Olaf,Lepi,Heiko, Borsti, und wer sonst noch dabei ist gemeinsam lospaddeln können...laut Windfinder sieht es aber erstmal noch nicht so gut aus...aber wir haben bis zum 9ten frei und kommen dann wenn das Wetter passt für 2-3 Tage hoch...

Freu mich auf euch...das wird wieder ein Spass


----------



## Bellyangler (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin!
Gestern mal tagsüber eine erste Tour mit dem Belly auf Dorsch probiert.
Es ging nix!#q
Die Wassertemperatur ist wohl immer noch zu hoch, es war gefühlt kein Fisch vor Ort. 
Mal sehen, was die nächste Woche bringt!
Wie läuft´s bei den anderen Belly-Freaks im Moment?
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Yak_Jonas (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ich war vorletztes Wochenende auf Dorsch los. Bei mir ging auch garnichts.

Deshalb letztes Wochenende auf Butt in der Howachter Bucht.
Erst verstreut, dann gebündelt auf 7m gefunden.
9 Stück zum mitnehmen, in, zum Teil beachtlichen Größen.
Es gab Flundern und Klieschen.


----------



## King_Fisher (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ich war auch am Wochenende los... Dorsche hatte ich einige spät in der Dämmerung, tagsüber sehr vereinzelt. Als Beifang eine fette Flunder auf GuFi.


----------



## Karate (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin Moin,

habe Ende September in der Flensburger Förde vom Belly Boat vier schöne Dorsche und einen Knursch gefangen.

Die Kopfform hat mich irgendwie an einen Knurrhahn erinnert #c


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Wie ein Hecht / Dorsch Mix.


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Na Petri,
scheint ja ne Menge Kamfmittel in den Fischgründen zu lagern


----------



## prion (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ein Mopskopf hast du da, da stimmte dann in seiner Larvenphase irgendwas nicht.


----------



## stefansdl (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Wir konnten letzte Woche ein paar schöne Dorsche landen.
Keine Ausfahrt blieb ohne Fische. Meinst zwischen 5-10 Küchendorsche pro Mann.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

stefan,ich war doch life dabei  kleiner nachtrag von mittwoch....erst pfui,dann hui...basti und unsereins.basti am ende mit 12 guten dorschen und ich mit 16...anfangs ein wenig zäh bei ententeich.wo basti seinen ersten hatte,endlich,hatte unsereins schon 5  aber dann ging es los.waren bis nach 19uhr unterwegs.mußten dann aber rein wegen dem wind  wäre gern noch länger geblieben.....war trotzdem schön...


----------



## stefansdl (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



nexave3000 schrieb:


> stefan,ich war doch life dabei  kleiner nachtrag von mittwoch....erst pfui,dann hui...basti und unsereins.basti am ende mit 12 guten dorschen und ich mit 16...anfangs ein wenig zäh bei ententeich.wo basti seinen ersten hatte,endlich,hatte unsereins schon 5  aber dann ging es los.waren bis nach 19uhr unterwegs.mußten dann aber rein wegen dem wind  wäre gern noch länger geblieben.....war trotzdem schön...




Glückwunsch Jungs...wenn ich nicht 300km entfernt wohnen würde, dann wäre ich immer dabei
ich hoffe das es bald wieder klappt.#6


----------



## Perch-Noob (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Jungs...wenn ich nicht 300km entfernt wohnen würde, dann wäre ich immer dabei
> ich hoffe das es bald wieder klappt.#6



Dann sieh zu|bigeyes


----------



## bgolli (25. Oktober 2013)

stefansdl schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Jungs...wenn ich nicht 300km entfernt wohnen würde, dann wäre ich immer dabei ich hoffe das es bald wieder klappt.#6



Stefan hau rein! Nächste Woche bin ich auch da!

Björn


----------



## armyn (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moin leute#h
ist denn jemand nächste woche auf fehmarn oder ostholstein auf dem wasser unterwegs?


----------



## Deichkind (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

@armyn
Sofern der derbe Wind etwas nachlässt werde ich definitiv kommende Woche die Saison starten denn die Katzen werden unruhig (die Insider wissen was gemeint ist)
Also ruhig PN


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Windgeschwindigkeiten von über 100 KmH lassen dann wohl eure Bellys ins Gleiten kommen...


----------



## armyn (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

dann schaun wir mal, was das wetter uns so bringt#c


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ebbe und Sturm?


----------



## Deichkind (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Da bekommt der Begriff "Speed-Jigging" eine ganz andere Bedeutung!


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Im Prinzip würde ich den heftigen Niedrigwasserstand gerne Nutzen um mal ein paar Stellen genauer anzuschauen. -1,5m sind ja schon happig.

Aber andererseits gibt es zur Zeit sichere Orte als eine Steilküste mit (grade noch so haltenden) Bäumen und +130 Kmh Rückenwind. #c


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (10. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen...kleiner nachtrag von freitag.freitag früh,angelzeit mit belly.morgens alleine bis ca 8.30uhr etwa 15 dorsche( bis 65cm).nachmittags.:mefohunter84,mein kumpel aus sachsen und ich. m84(ich schätze mal so um die 20) ,mein kumpel aus eilenburg( ca.16) und ich( ca 25) sehr gute größen....  bis 68cm dabei..das hat doch mal spaß gemacht.waren bis 17uhr unterwegs.bald nochmal...tschüssen....


----------



## Bellyangler (10. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



nexave3000 schrieb:


> moinsen...kleiner nachtrag von freitag.freitag früh,angelzeit mit belly.morgens alleine bis ca 8.30uhr etwa 15 dorsche( bis 65cm).nachmittags.:mefohunter84,mein kumpel aus sachsen und ich. m84(ich schätze mal so um die 20) ,mein kumpel aus eilenburg( ca.16) und ich( ca 25) sehr gute größen....  bis 68cm dabei..das hat doch mal spaß gemacht.waren bis 17uhr unterwegs.bald nochmal...tschüssen....



Moin nexave3000!
Da habt ihr ja n richtig guten Tag erwischt, auch was das Wetter angeht. Konnte leider am Freitag nicht los!#q
War heute noch mal in Dahmeshöved unterwegs. Leider kam der Wind richtig schön frisch aus SW und drückte mich gleich um die Ecke. Hab in einer Stunde 3 gute Dorsche gefangen und noch einen Aussteiger gehabt. Wegen des Windes und der Strömung war ich nur ca. 100m vom Strand entfernt. Davor hatte der Fischer wieder schön sein Netz gezogen!
Nächstes WE geht´s wieder los - dann hoffentlich bei etwas ruhigerem Wind!
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (12. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

es war sehr schön  ab freitag wird wieder das belly zu wasser gelassen  wind ist optimal....


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (15. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen....kleiner bericht vom törn heute.fischlandmefo(jan) und unsereins.  war ein sehr schöner tag auf dem wasser.gummis in braun/grünglitter,6,5cm.grammangabe zwischen 10 und 20gr.die dorsche haben mancmal reingehauen und nen super drill geliefert  am ende waren es für jan 24 und für mich 29 dorsche.sie waren zwischen 40 und ca 70 cm .....man war das mal wieder schön....  bis die tage.


----------



## fischlandmefo (15. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



nexave3000 schrieb:


> moinsen....kleiner bericht vom törn heute.fischlandmefo(jan) und unsereins.  war ein sehr schöner tag auf dem wasser.gummis in braun/grünglitter,6,5cm.grammangabe zwischen 10 und 20gr.die dorsche haben mancmal reingehauen und nen super drill geliefert  am ende waren es für jan 24 und für mich 29 dorsche.sie waren zwischen 40 und ca 70 cm .....man war das mal wieder schön....  bis die tage.



Machen wir die Tage mal wieder macht doch immer am meisten Spass mit dem "verrücktesten" Angler im Norden.....#h


----------



## bgolli (16. November 2013)

Moin Jungs,

da habt ihr ja richtig was geleistet! Super dickes Petri!!!

Ich hoffe ich schaffe bald mal wieder zu euch ;-)

VG

Björn


----------



## mathei (16. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

über 50 dorsche. petri, das ist ne ansage


----------



## Perch-Noob (17. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



bgolli schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> da habt ihr ja richtig was geleistet! Super dickes Petri!!!
> 
> ...



Dann sie zu das du hoch kommst um deine Badeplattform mal wieder zu wässern 
Wir sind in ein paar Stunden wieder am Start :m


----------



## bgolli (17. November 2013)

Lepi schrieb:


> Dann sie zu das du hoch kommst um deine Badeplattform mal wieder zu wässern  Wir sind in ein paar Stunden wieder am Start :m



Mensch Lepi,

so langsam sollte doch mal einer das Beamen serienreif machen ;-) aber bitte nur mit Freund/Feind Erkennung :-D sonst kommen auch die ganzen Deppen ;-)

Holt was raus!


----------



## Deichkind (17. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Mein Hausspot ist langsam Geschichte!
Freitag um 8 Uhr in Dahme angekommen! Straße zum Leuchtturm gesperrt! Also direkt vorne alles aufgeraffelt und zu Fuß zum Tauchparkplatz! Perfekte Bedingungen! Null Fisch! Nach 3Stunden das Riff hoch und runter und alle Farbrn ausprobiert bin ich mit 3 Dorschen zurück! #q
Dahme is langsam echt abgehakt! Das man sich dort im Herbst mal,richtig besackt hat, ist bestimmt 3 Jahre her!


----------



## MaikP (17. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Man kann Dahmeshöved von Kellenhusen aus anfahren.
Ich seh die Jungs da draußen eigentlich immer am Dorsche fangen,
aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist Fangtag.#h
Gruß MaikP


----------



## Bellyangler (17. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Ja, es gibt ne Umleitung! Wir waren heute zu zweit von 10:30 bis 13:30. Der Wind war völlig unberechenbar, mal Nord, mal West, mal gar nicht, vorhersage war West bzw Süd. Naja, gefangen haben wir ganz gut: ich hatte 12, mein Vater 9. Alles schöne Fische,darunter 4 mal zwischen 60-65. Dazu einige Aussteiger. Insgesamt ein schöner Tag!

Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (17. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen....wieder an land vom bellyfahren.  jan,lepi,sein kumpel und ich.lepi,glaube ich 5 sein kumpel ??? jan(12) und ich ca.30.erst zäh aber dann gings los.war das schön...sehr schöne dorsche bis 68cm...tschüssen..


----------



## bgolli (18. November 2013)

nexave3000 schrieb:


> moinsen....wieder an land vom bellyfahren.  jan,lepi,sein kumpel und ich.lepi,glaube ich 5 sein kumpel ??? jan(12) und ich ca.30.erst zäh aber dann gings los.war das schön...sehr schöne dorsche bis 68cm...tschüssen..



Da hast du die Anderen aber wieder vorgeführt ;-) oder hast du deinen geheimsten Geheimköder nicht verraten :-D

Weiter so, aber lass mir noch ein paar Fische drin!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (18. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

björn,ich denke ständig an dich  war heute morgen nochmal kurz draußen.insgesamt waren es 19dorsche...den ersten habe ich dir gewidmet  jetzt mach ich erstmal pause....tschüssen


----------



## Perch-Noob (18. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



bgolli schrieb:


> Da hast du die Anderen aber wieder vorgeführt ;-) oder hast du deinen geheimsten Geheimköder nicht verraten :-D
> 
> Weiter so, aber lass mir noch ein paar Fische drin!



Der haut nur wieder auf den Putz!!! Spass beiseite Seppel und ich sind auch schon 16:30 wieder aus dem Wasser, da dieser noch nach Berlin zurück musste. Er hat sich aber tierisch gefreut, da er wirklich nur Gelegenheitsangler ist und noch nie im BB sass. Das er dann noch einen gefangen hat, war natürlich der Hammer für ihn.
Bis nächstes mal uff de Otze.


----------



## bous hh (19. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moin leude... ich will donnerstag an die ostsee und im bereich dazendorf/ kemps mit dem belly boat angeln... ist das eine gute idee oder könnt ihr einen anderen bereich empfehlen? kommt ihr mir außerdem sagen in welcher tiefe ich angeln sollte und welchen köder gut gehen? ich hatte an gummi und blinker gedacht. wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte! danke.


----------



## todes.timo (20. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Geile gegend, 4- 6 m wassertiefe, gefährliches gebiet, da man auf seitenströmung achten muss, wenn du da reinkommst wird es schwer wieder raus zu kommen aber da steht auch der fisch.
Ist nichts für Anfänger


----------



## Hannoi (20. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, ist wirklich nicht ganz ungefährlich.


----------



## bous hh (20. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

welche strandabschnitte könnt ihr anfänger empfehlen?


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (21. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen....kleiner bericht von heute nachmittag.insgesamt waren es am ende 17dorsche,wobei der größte 71cm hatte.  köder war wieder mal nen 5,5cm kopyto 14gr dunkelgrün-glitter.lepi und daxy78 waren auch noch da.wo ich raus bin hatte lepi,glaub ich 6 und daniel 1. ...es standen runderherum netzte  aber hat trotzdem etwas gebissen.bis die tage....tschüssen....


----------



## stefansdl (21. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Du bist ein irrer Vogel...irgendein Geheimrezept mußt du doch haben...wäre auch gerne nochmal mit euch gefahrne...nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall:m


----------



## mathei (21. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

wie so erst nächstes jahr ? ist es dir schon wieder zu kalt stefan #h


----------



## bous hh (21. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin Leude...war heute auch das erste mal los und was soll ich sagen, hab 17 dorsche gefangen. hab mit einen schwarzen kopyto gefischt. danke nochmal für eure hilfe. bin total platt vom belly-boat trip. also dickes petri heil in die runde.


----------



## Bellyangler (21. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Na dann dickes Petri!#h
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



nexave3000 schrieb:


> moinsen....kleiner bericht von heute nachmittag.insgesamt waren es am ende 17dorsche,wobei der größte 71cm hatte.  köder war wieder mal nen 5,5cm kopyto 14gr dunkelgrün-glitter.lepi und daxy78 waren auch noch da.wo ich raus bin hatte lepi,glaub ich 6 und daniel 1. ...es standen runderherum netzte  aber hat trotzdem etwas gebissen.bis die tage....tschüssen....



Bei mir waren es am Ende 11 und bei Daniel 3 oder 4. Stefan sieh zu das du rankommst.

#h


----------



## King_Fisher (22. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

War gestern auch draußen und hatte gefühlt 30 Dorsche... allerdings bis auf 5 Stück, die ich mit mehr oder weniger gutem Gewissen für die Küche entnommen habe, alles kleine. Geht Euch das momentan auch so, dass hauptsächlich Nemos beißen oder ist das einfach stellenabhängig?


----------



## stefansdl (22. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



mathei schrieb:


> wie so erst nächstes jahr ? ist es dir schon wieder zu kalt stefan #h



Arsch|gr: ...Bis zum 19 Dezember muß ich arbeiten und finde keine Zeit mehr...ich bin aber vom 19-23.12. in Rostock...also wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat mich in ein paar fischreiche Ecken von Rostock zu führen, dann bin ich dabei. Angel nehme ich auf jeden Fall mit. Belly kann ich auch einpacken.

Gruß


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Arsch|gr: ...Bis zum 19 Dezember muß ich arbeiten und finde keine Zeit mehr...ich bin aber vom 19-23.12. in Rostock...also wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat mich in ein paar fischreiche Ecken von Rostock zu führen, dann bin ich dabei. Angel nehme ich auf jeden Fall mit. Belly kann ich auch einpacken.
> 
> Gruß



Da gibt´s auch Dorschi´s Stefan.

@ K... Fisher nö bei uns sind ordentliche Größen dabei und wenig kleines. Wobei ich selten was mitnehme.


----------



## Hannoi (22. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

So eine Woche Urlaub und Anfang kommender Woche kann ich dann auch endlich mein Kajak in Empfang nehmen. Da freut man sich doch wie ein kleines Kind . Ostsee, ich komme.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (23. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

moinsen...hey stefan,wie wäre es,wenn wir mal vor rostock starten???vielleicht sind ja aoch ein paar hro-er dabei.das wäre doch mal interessant..wie siehts aus???


----------



## Bellyangler (23. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moinsen!
Nach den Verwöhnergebnissen der letzten Tage gab ´s heute in Weissenhaus nicht viel Grund zur Freude. Lediglich 3 Dorsche in 3 Stunden, und das zu zweit!!!#d
Alles probiert und auch ordentlich Strecke gemacht-es blieb mau!
Wie sah´s an den anderen spots aus?
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## bous hh (23. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*

Moin leude war heute auch nochmal los...hab heute mit einen sea shad gefischt und konnte 13  dorsche  fangen. Die fische hatten fast alle eine Länge von ca 50 cm.


----------



## stefansdl (24. November 2013)

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2013*



nexave3000 schrieb:


> moinsen...hey stefan,wie wäre es,wenn wir mal vor rostock starten???vielleicht sind ja aoch ein paar hro-er dabei.das wäre doch mal interessant..wie siehts aus???




habe ich nichts dagegen..bin für jeden Spass zu haben:m


----------

